# Travel insurance query



## GregM81 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi folks

I am moving to China in August, working for 1 year teaching English.

Would travel insurance be enough to cover me for the basic health cover in China? I am aware of health insurance, however I am not concerned with having private medical cover. I would be happy to use the public facilities.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## londonborn (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi, good luck in China - my daughter spent 5 months there doing the same thing and loved it ! I bought her a long term stay travel medical insurance as this also had the capacity to repatriate her to the UK if it had been medically necessary. I used IMG - this was the link I used - imgeurope.co.uk/purchase/quote/globehopper_platinum?imgac=319479


----------



## GregM81 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

I will give that a look tonight.

Greg


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Basic (local) health care is very affordable, local insurance can be purchased. International healthcare is quite costly and surely an assurance is needed. Be aware that a travel insurance is not the same as a living insurance (typically the time limit). I used before Achmea, currently Allianz. Costly but refunds are fast and free of burdens


----------

